# Conduit for FIOS



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If you are renting, you are restricted by the leasing contract in what you can and cannot do without managements permission. If it was me, I would let the ownership of the property decide what they want to do with remodeling and texhnologies.

No need to do something and get evicted for doing something against the contract and HOA agreements.


----------



## Canucker (May 5, 2011)

I would use the same tables for running power lines and placing pull stations when you size the conduit. Should be more than sufficient for what you're doing


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

gregzoll said:


> If you are renting, you are restricted by the leasing contract in what you can and cannot do without managements permission. If it was me, I would let the ownership of the property decide what they want to do with remodeling and texhnologies.
> 
> No need to do something and get evicted for doing something against the contract and HOA agreements.


Read the OP again. They are going to rent (out) their townhouse (which they own)


----------



## raleighthings (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes. We own this. We are trying to get ahead of a tenant request to use FIOS. 

My first call to Verizon yielded no results. 

And my search on the Internet revealed that the fiber to the ONT is pre-terminated so the conduit would need to be large enough to deal with the connector.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

In that case, just use inch and a half, or 3/4. Still the ONT needs to be where Verizon can get to it, due to it is owned by them, not you and they can dictate where they will place it, not you.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

gregzoll said:


> In that case, just use inch and a half, or 3/4.


That's a pretty big spread there. How about 1" or 1 1/4"?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Anti-wingnut said:


> That's a pretty big spread there. How about 1" or 1 1/4"?


The fiber is not that big. It will fit in 3/4, just that they would have to pull one through at a time, same with one inch. But again, it depends on the area and premise tech that does the job, in where the ONT is located.

Some have been able to get the tech to place it inside the bldg, but it depended on the fact that the ONT would be vandalized, if outside, where it was easily accessable.

I would wait until you actually have the tech onsite, or once you place the order, put a post up in the VZ direct forum at dslreports.com with the ticket#, so that a manager can respond better to your specific request.


----------



## bubbler (Oct 18, 2010)

raleighthings said:


> Yes. We own this. We are trying to get ahead of a tenant request to use FIOS.
> 
> My first call to Verizon yielded no results.
> 
> And my search on the Internet revealed that the fiber to the ONT is pre-terminated so the conduit would need to be large enough to deal with the connector.


They were able to pull the pre-terminated cable through a very small hole on my house, maybe it was 1/2" tops. If you're doing bends/etc that is of course a different story.

The ONT is complete inside my basement, it is not accessible by Verizon. There is a continuous unbroken piece of fiber run from the pole over aerial line, down the side of my house and directly down into my basement.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

We had our FIOS hookup in NJ and we wanted entry up high into the attic with ONT indoors.

The hole was probably about 1/2 inch.

The tech said he gave me the ONT unit for an apartment install. That's what they call the one for inside. Everything is inside and the battery etc is well protected. It was not installed in the heat of summer but it did get warm near the end. Because FIOS pole was nearby and house was pre-wired with R6, it was a half day install. Excess fiber optic cable is neatly curled and hung on wall. Electric box in attic was installed by me with a single pole wall switch as a quick system reboot switch. Haven't needed so far.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

With FIOS and exterior ONT needs two wires, one from inside the house to provide power for the ONT and then either coax or CAT5 to bring the signals into the house. TV is brought in via coax, and internet is carried in that same cable. It's at the router inside the house where the internet is split out into wired Ethernet using CAT5. 

If you're putting the ONT inside then you'd only need room for the fiber. 3/4" conduit would be sufficient. But there are bend radius limits on how tight you can curve that fiber. I'd check with Verizon on this before putting in any conduit that had bends, elbows or junction boxes.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

Our FIOS fibre comes in strung up to the back of the house and makes a right angle to go down and enter our basement. The bends are tighter than the bend radius that you put in electrical conduit, which I believe is a 6" radius.

FWIW, you can add a splitter anywhere you like in the coax coming out of the ONT and run one leg to the router and another to the TV, so you can put your ONT where you have power and then run the coax and split it before the router if that is more convenient. Just make sure you get the right frequency splitter. The ones they sell at BB are trash.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

With the coax you want to be careful about how it's set up. You want to avoid re-using older coax as it may be poorly run or not sufficient for carrying the higher frequencies FIOS uses. You especially want to avoid older splitters. 

The way FIOS works is both the internet and TV come in from the ONT via coax. The FIOS router then splits off the internet from the coax. The router also provides an internet signal to the FIOS set top boxes over the same coax. This can be a little confusing to folks used to things being on one side of the router or not. With the FIOS router it does both. If you're not using any FIOS set top boxes then you don't need to use a FIOS router at all. You can have them configure the ONT to provide the internet signal via CAT5 and use your own router. The coax would then run directly from the ONT to your TVs or other CableCard capable boxes like a Tivo.

As for fiber bend radii, what 'gets done' versus what's supposed to be done are often different.


----------

